# Banning Juul, nicotine vaping and not cigarettes is madness: opinion



## MartinDC (21/10/19)

Write up, Opinion and Perspective Supplied Courtesy of:
Anthony L. Fisher
Oct 19, 2019, 4:34 PM
As Posted in "Business Insider South Africa" 

*"Opinion*

All panics begin with a rational fear that quickly turns dangerously irrational. The bans on legal nicotine vaping products in the US is an example of such a panic.
It doesn't seem to matter that nearly all of the vaping-related illnesses have reportedly been tied to black market THC vaping products, and that the CDC hasn't been able to identify a single legitimate nicotine vaping product to warn the public to avoid.
Vaping is simply a game-changer when it comes to helping to end a true epidemic, which is a tobacco-related illness.
But it's being emotionally, unscientifically conflated with illegal, unregulated THC vapes. The two have nothing in common besides the delivery device. 
Science is no match for the wisdom of a panic. And the panic is, distressingly, bipartisan.
All panics begin with a rational fear that quickly turns dangerously irrational."

Please follow the link below for the full write up as "supplied courtesy of Anthony L. Fisher as posted in the Business Insider South Africa"
https://www.businessinsider.com/banning-juul-nicotine-vaping-not-cigarettes-madness-opinion-2019-10

Write up, Opinion and Perspective Supplied Courtesy of:
Anthony L. Fisher
Oct 19, 2019, 4:34 PM
As Posted in "Business Insider South Africa"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Good article and balanced in my opinion, the video however was shocking in its bias, and to think that those people hold Phd’s or degrees in medicine. Suppose my adage of everyone wants to seem to be right, no matter what the actual truth is, we just massage the facts to suit our own agendas. Just a pity that those they are supposed to look after and the ones they promised to support and the oath of first do no harm seems to come second to get your 5 minutes of fame on tv.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/10/19)

**Fade in**_Synthesised Morgan Freeman voice begins to speak_***: It's the year 2120 vaping is relegalised. The History Section on Netflix hosts a variety of documentaries about the United States False flag operation "V.A.P.E" Exposing the horrendous and devious tactics used by the government to paint vaping in a bad light, in order to have it made illegal. The profits to the medicines and tobacco industry soar, making America great again, while it's citizens die off.* *Fade out**

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MartinDC (21/10/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MartinDC (21/10/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

